# Legolas's Longbow Pictures



## bowstick (Sep 18, 2004)

I made this bow from solid hickory, its fully functional. I'm trying to make it look just like legolas's bow, any helpful hints or ideas? am I getting close? I use the weapons and warfare book for pictures, anybody know of some better photos?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 18, 2004)

It's great mate.  Keep up the good work. If I were you I would search on the Internet for some photos. You can find the officially licensed bow in Amazon I think.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 18, 2004)

bowstick said:


> I made this bow from solid hickory, its fully functional. I'm trying to make it look just like legolas's bow, any helpful hints or ideas? am I getting close? I use the weapons and warfare book for pictures, anybody know of some better photos?



Looks fine! What are you using for elfhair? There's a photobook published by Houghton Mifflin called "The Lord of the Rings: Weapons and Warfare" that you might want to investigate.

Barley.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 20, 2004)

Its beautiful! I want a booooooow!


----------

